# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Oklahoma Part-time sublease available

## Britt Clark

Please contract britt.clark@walmart.com or 912-591-6959.  Walmart is excited to announce that we are recruiting for Walmart Vision practices in: *Tulsa at* *207 S Memorial Dr or at 2019 E 81st St* *as well as Broken Arrow* in the state of Oklahoma!  These opportunities will provide an Independent Optometrist with the opportunity to establish a *branch office* adjacent to a Fortune #1 retailer.  Independent Optometrist lease office space and equipment at very affordable fair market value rates, while owning, operating, and managing their own practices, including:

Determining Days and Hours of your Eyecare practiceSetting your preferred Professional Exam & Service FeesSetting your preferred Patient Appointment and Workflow schedule

----------

